# SIRUI launch 24mm F2.8 1.33x Anamorphic lens for crop sensor mounts including EF-M



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 4, 2021)

> *NEW YORK, January 4, 2021 (Newswire.com) – *SIRUI have today introduced a groundbreaking new 24mm F2.8 1.33x lens that redefines what is possible from a wide-angle anamorphic optic. It features the beautiful stretched oval bokeh and streaked lens flares that Sirui’s affordable anamorphic lenses have become known for, combined with a new wider field of view.
> Options for affordable wide anamorphic shooting have been very limited until now. Traditional wide-angle anamorphic cinema lenses have cost tens of thousands of dollars, while DIY anamorphic adapters based on optics designed for projection don’t cover wider angles. In addition, most of these solutions have limited close focus.
> The SIRUI 24mm F2.8 is designed from the ground up to address these needs. The lens features a 1.33x squeeze factor and has an imaging circle that covers APS-C sized sensors. It is available in native mounts for Micro Four Thirds, Sony E, Canon EF-M, Nikon Z, and Fujifilm X cameras and is sturdily...



Continue reading...


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 4, 2021)

Just what is the future of EF-M mount and full sensor 4k with EVF? - but at least the 35 anamorphic has exchangeable adapters so you are not bound to the EF-M mount forever ...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 4, 2021)

Strange to do EF-M and not EF but more EF-M lenses are alays welcome


----------



## bbasiaga (Jan 4, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Strange to do EF-M and not EF but more EF-M lenses are alays welcome


I thought so too. I'm assuming they did that because it has similar back focus distance to the other mounts they offer - which look like mostly mirrorless mounts for other systems. Why not RF as well was another question? 

-Brian


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 4, 2021)

bbasiaga said:


> I thought so too. I'm assuming they did that because it has similar back focus distance to the other mounts they offer - which look like mostly mirrorless mounts for other systems. Why not RF as well was another question?
> 
> -Brian


Why not RF - I think it will come if C70 and maybe C50 hit the market ... but this is maybe not possible with these lenses because flange distance of EF-M is 18mm and RF has 20mm. The EF-M adapter ring for the sirui lens is roughly 2 mm thick so there is no room to play with an adapter for RF. Maybe with a version ii lens ...


----------



## HMC11 (Jan 5, 2021)

This is confusing. Adding an anamorphic lens to the EF-M mount seems to send a signal that the M line is not quite dead yet. Or perhaps such third party lens makers had started along the development process way before clearer indication of the impending demise of the M line appears? Would Canon still want to stop producing M line cameras if (a) it remains highly popular; (b) new 3-party lenses keeps coming onto the line, even in dribs & drabs; and (c) a competing RF APSC with small lenses are not going to be established for some years?


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 5, 2021)

HMC11 said:


> This is confusing. Adding an anamorphic lens to the EF-M mount seems to send a signal that the M line is not quite dead yet. Or perhaps such third party lens makers had started along the development process way before clearer indication of the impending demise of the M line appears? Would Canon still want to stop producing M line cameras if (a) it remains highly popular; (b) new 3-party lenses keeps coming onto the line, even in dribs & drabs; and (c) a competing RF APSC with small lenses are not going to be established for some years?


Sirui has exchangeable "mount rings" and the EF-M ring which can be exchanged by the owners costs only 20 $/EUR - these lenses are fully manual so it is just a piece of metal.
The 50mm lens has NO adapter available up to now, I think they had EF-M and RF mount NOT in mind - so they had not planned the dimensions of the lens that way. And EF-M/RF mount for small anamorphics was maybe not interesting when M6 ii and C70 were not on the market?!
Just my 2ct.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jan 5, 2021)

HMC11 said:


> This is confusing. Adding an anamorphic lens to the EF-M mount seems to send a signal that the M line is not quite dead yet. Or perhaps such third party lens makers had started along the development process way before clearer indication of the impending demise of the M line appears? Would Canon still want to stop producing M line cameras if (a) it remains highly popular; (b) new 3-party lenses keeps coming onto the line, even in dribs & drabs; and (c) a competing RF APSC with small lenses are not going to be established for some years?


I think it has to do with the fact that Canon's M-mount cameras are hugely popular sellers in spite of Canon's lack of any enthusiasm for lens development and even in light of the fact the new rumor is that Canon will announce at some point in 2021 the winding down of the M-lineup. There will still be thousands of bodies in inventory left to sell and the support will not end for some years. And this new offering from Sirui I think will be a good performer and seller for the M-line. (In spite of it's expected announced "demise".)


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 6, 2021)

FramerMCB said:


> I think it has to do with the fact that Canon's M-mount cameras are hugely popular sellers in spite of Canon's lack of any enthusiasm for lens development and even in light of the fact the new rumor is that Canon will announce at some point in 2021 the winding down of the M-lineup. There will still be thousands of bodies in inventory left to sell and the support will not end for some years. And this new offering from Sirui I think will be a good performer and seller for the M-line. (In spite of it's expected announced "demise".)


Cam Mackey has a converted EF version that he has used on R5, C70, and Red Komodo.
If independent third parties can convert it then I can't see why Sirui would not be able to.
After PL EF is probably the most popular mount for cinema lenses.


----------

